# well crud...I mean, poor Colby



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When they are that low to the ground it is probably harder to determine what leg hurts when they walk.

I hope he is okay.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww, poor guy. I'm sorry! For both of you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Colby*

Sorry to hear about this.
When would the surgeries be?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

They'll do the first one this Friday, with six weeks of crate rest following. Then I can do the second one, with another six weeks of crate rest.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Poor Colby 
I guess his luxating patella's are severe enough they need surgery then? I hope he can get through this quickly!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear it. I had to have this surgery done on my little rat terrier. Luckily it was only one leg. Good luck to you!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

aww poor Colby, but more so, poor Jodie. I feel bad for you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ouch - for both of you.
I hope and pray the surgeries go well and he is back to his perky little self in no time.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

vet just called to let me know Colby is out of surgery and awake, but during the surgery he also discovered a torn cruciate.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh - I am just seeing this! Poor Colby & poor you .. and now a torn crucuiate too? Will that affect the 2nd surgery?.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I just saw this! Poor Colby and poor you  I can't even imagine the difficulty of having to rest a dog for 6 weeks. And having to do it twice....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll talk to the vet more tomorrow morning when I pick him up. 

I feel horrible for Colby, but I'm also stressing about having to pay for this. I need to find a summer job.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jodie, I sure hope Colby gets better soon. Bummer with the two surgeries. I will hoping for a speedy recovery and great summer job...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Jodie, I sure hope Colby gets better soon. Bummer with the two surgeries. I will hoping for a speedy recovery and great summer job...


A local casino resort is hiring poolside servers for the summer. The uniform is a bikini. :uhoh:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Jodie sorry for Colby. Sorry for your pocket book. 

Hope all goes well. Glad the surgery went well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Colby. I hope you can find some sources to help finance the surgeries.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I just saw this, I'm really sorry for Colby and you...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I've been noticing something just wasn't quite right with the way Colby's been walking. Just a slightest something off with his gait, not sitting straight. I should have taken him to the vet right away but I didn't until last night I got home and he was only walking on three legs.
> 
> Two luxated patellas. Two surgeries. Poor little fellow.
> 
> I think I need a third job.



I'm so sorry!! Flora also had patellar luxation in both her knees, although only her left has required surgery. For what it's worth, the surgery was beautiful and the recovery fairly quick (well, you know, given what kind of surgery it was). She hasn't had an issue (as far as I'm aware) with her knee ever since.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Colby*

I am so very sorry for Colby and you.

Ask the *vet if they have any credit card where you can finance the surgeries with no interest. For Smooch and Snobear we used Wells Fargo and Care *Credit (through the vet) - it really helped!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Glad to hear Colby's surgery went well.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Glad to hear Colby's surgery went well.

Edit: Ugh I don't know why this posted twice!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I picked Colby up Saturday morning. He's in a lot of pain. I got him to eat some but he wouldn't drink all weekend so I had to bring him back up to the vets last night so he could put him on IV fluids overnight.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh Jodie, I am so sorry to hear this. Hopefully they can give him some relief and figure out why he's in so much pain.

Sending good thoughts & prayers


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was supposed to hear from the vet an hour ago, getting a little nervous. Hopeful he just got tied up. I can't call myself while I have students.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Didn't get to talk to the vet yet but the front desk said it was okay for him to go home so that's good news.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sending good thoughts for Colby...I hope he is feeling better.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I brought Colby in for his two week check up on Friday. The vet said he has never seen a dog recover so quickly. He's way ahead of schedule. Vet said there is no more need to keep him on crate rest and leash walking, and I don't need to put any kinds of restrictions on him, just let him be the judge of what he's comfortable doing.

Colby spent the last two weeks with my parents, where his every whim was catered to 24/7. When he wouldn't eat, he was spoon or hand fed. When my mom didn't think he was drinking enough, she would squirt water in his mouth. He spent the majority of every day on someone's lap on a pillow.

Now he is back at my house, where it is pretty much do or die. The first meal I fed him he was across the room and just looked at me like "I'm over here, that's where you need to bring the food." The bowl sat on the floor for ten minutes before it was picked up. He hasn't hesitated to run to his bowl since. He's going up (and as of today, down) stairs. Getting on and off the couch.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Colby having to walk to his food bowl, what kind of woman are you??!!! So happy he is all better.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

janine said:


> Poor Colby having to walk to his food bowl, what kind of woman are you??!!! So happy he is all better.


According to my parents, a woman with no compassion, LOL. But that's why I have dogs that will eat anything that I put on the floor within seconds, while they sit there pleading with their dogs to eat food covered in gravy with bits of hot dog mixed in.


----------

